# Thanos in avengers endgame



## Floofy Puggles (Dec 27, 2018)

Any thoughts of what will happen to our lord and savior farmer thanos in avengers endgame?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 27, 2018)

Go the fuck to sleep >:v


----------



## Aznig (Dec 27, 2018)

Please no


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 27, 2018)

Floofy Puggles said:


> Any thoughts of what will happen to our lord and savior farmer thanos in avengers endgame?





Crimcyan said:


> Go the fuck to sleep >:v


Start a gofundme to make a sitcom of these two? :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Start a gofundme to make a sitcom of these two? :V


Hahahaha! Don't encourage anything, Takumi. They might get ideas, and they are already a handful on Discord. :V



Floofy Puggles said:


> Any thoughts of what will happen to our lord and savior farmer thanos in avengers endgame?


No idea. I am interested to see how the next movie will end. I don't really agree with what Thanos did, but his intentions were noble none the less. 

I wonder if my theory is correct when it comes to Doctor Strange... Only time will tell, to be honest.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 27, 2018)

I spy a Thanos fan boy


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I spy a Thanos fan boy


Lmao. Puggles have been a Thanos fan since the beginning tho. :V


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 27, 2018)

My Thanos x Dr Manhattan fanfic will finally come true.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> My Thanos x Dr Manhattan fanfic will finally come true.


......

No, Slytherin. Just.. NO. :V


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ......
> 
> No, Slytherin. Just.. NO. :V





Spoiler


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Spoiler


Well, at least I now know one more of your kinks.. :V


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 27, 2018)

I have a feeling my wife will leave me for thanos :sad:


----------



## Floofy Puggles (Dec 27, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hahahaha! Don't encourage anything, Takumi. They might get ideas, and they are already a handful on Discord. :V
> 
> 
> No idea. I am interested to see how the next movie will end. I don't really agree with what Thanos did, but his intentions were noble none the less.
> ...


I am curious how the movie will end as well. I would actually like to see thanos live through endgame or even have some character development on the side of it.


----------



## Floofy Puggles (Dec 27, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I have a feeling my wife will leave me for thanos :sad:


:furembarassed:


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2018)

Floofy Puggles said:


> I am curious how the movie will end as well. I would actually like to see thanos live through endgame or even have some character development on the side of it.


Well, he was just sitting on his ass through most of the previous movies. I don't mind character development either to be honest. Endgame could potentially have a long segment with only him or him with someone else having a long-winded conversation?

screenrant.com: Avengers 4 Title Confirms Doctor Strange 'End Game' Theory
Then there's this article, which is a rather interesting read on End Game.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm more pissed at Thor than thanos. Buries ax in thanos's chest instead of his head and just stands there like an idiot while thanos does that snap.... RAGE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanos be praised! \o/


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 17, 2019)

He'll shitpost on FAF


----------



## Floofy Puggles (Jan 17, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> I'm more pissed at Thor than thanos. Buries ax in thanos's chest instead of his head and just stands there like an idiot while thanos does that snap.... RAGE!!!!!!!!


I am more pissed at peter for pretty much fucking everything up.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2019)

Floofy Puggles said:


> fucking


Why do you do this? And here I thought you were pure, innocent and... Puggles. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Floofy Puggles (Jan 17, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Why do you do this? And here I thought you were pure, innocent and... Puggles. :V


:sob: What????


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2019)

Floofy Puggles said:


> :sob: What????


:sob:

I love you too.


----------



## Floofy Puggles (Jan 17, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> :sob:
> 
> I love you too.


 x3! Yay! *Gives the thanosevilwoofer a huggle* :3


----------



## jteague55 (Jan 31, 2019)

duuuuuude thanos finna get smacked by Captain Marvel im calling it


----------

